# Polish Interior Wood Trim with What?



## bimmerjam (Feb 26, 2009)

Any recommendation guys?

How to get rid of the small markings safely on the wood trim? Any special polish product? The wood trim (real wood) is coated for information.

Cheers


----------



## trhland (Sep 22, 2007)

i have the same thing in my truck . but itsnot real wood.id love to polish it but kinda afraid too. so ive just been wiping it down with a nice quick detailer with carnuaba wax. this shines it up .. its got swirls but 4 year old and wiping it down regularly does this cant be helped..


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Xerapol is your friend here. The wood has an acrylic layer:thumb:

Xerapol is an Acrylic polish designed exactly for this purpose

There is a bit of cheap stuff in the UK market at the moment. This stock is about 6 years old. Make sure you buy new stuff stuff over or around the £6.00 mark as it should come with polishing paper and cloths included.:thumb:


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

Have a look at this thread mate, Clarke managed to use Autosol to bring his wood trim up really well!

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=171067

Cheers

Tim


----------



## RedDog (Mar 30, 2010)

Colly 476S is supposed to be good on wood and fine furniture according to the tin!:thumb:


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

I have not had time to launch it yet with all the stuff about our Black Label, but Race Glaze now have a new product, Signature Series Wood Wax, which does what it says on the tin.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

RedDog said:


> Colly 476S is supposed to be good on wood and fine furniture according to the tin!:thumb:


It will be good as most Auto waxes would be however you need to get the scratches removed first:thumb:

Just as with paint, it is all in the prep


----------



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

I've just done exactly the same. I found that the clearcoat on the wood was actually quite soft. I tried Xerapol and the Megs PlastX, but both left holograms visible in sunlight.

I then tried a variety of the polishes I'd use on paint and found that both GTechniq P1 and Menzerna PO85RD finished down perfectly. I now have crystal clear wood trim.


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

Personally the autosol route seemed like the easiest one step process and judging by the pictures, it left no holograms and a clear scratch free finish!


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

Wood Trim
The ‘wood’ trim in most vehicles (some BMW, Lexus and Mercedes Benz models use real wood) which is protected with a urethane clear coat, polyurethane or a thin lacquer, which is very easily scratched. 
•	Clean with a chemical cleaner (Klasse All-In-One or Zaino Z-AIO) and then buff with a clean micro fibre towel
•	Remove scratches with a fine polish (Menzerna PO85RDor 3M Plastic Polish and Cleaner) 
•	Maintenance- use an anti-static plastic cleaner (Iz einszett ****pit Premium) which includes UV protection, alternate by using a clean damp micro fibre towel


----------

